

Dutch Railway Commuters Slide to catch their trains. - davidwhodge
http://cleantechnica.com/2011/08/10/dutch-railway-commuters-slide-into-holland-train-station-videos/

======
angdis
How charming! Slides for adults! That could never happen in the USA because of
fear of litigation.

~~~
pan69
Yeah. In the Netherlands is very difficult (if not impossible) to sue
something like Starbucks if you're stupid enough to spill hot coffee all over
yourself (or in this case break your legs going down a slide like this).

------
protomyth
They need to remove that bar - it looks like a pain. Also, the speed gain
doesn't seem that much with just one set of steps. It would work much better
for 2 or more sets. I would imagine more people would use it if it were
longer.

~~~
whimsy
The bar is a "transfer accelerator facilitator." Really, it's just something
to help you sit down in the slide.

~~~
protomyth
It just seems a little low, like something I would hit my head on.

------
jurre
Haha the subtitle for the first sentence in the second video is not what he's
saying at all, he's just saying there's a slide on the train station. Made me
laugh though!

------
siruva07
HN or reddit?

